# 10 liters in a week and a half



## Alec r (Feb 6, 2021)

I got a low oil light on the dash after hitting a good sized pot hole. Sure enough I was pretty much empty I've leaked 10 liters of oil since! The leak looks like its from the hose coming from the turbo to the intercooler pancake hose. Should I just try and seal the leak or is it a blown turbo? As long as I keep the oil levels up daily then it drives with no issue other than leaking the oil that I put in that day.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

You need to fix this ASAP. You are risking complete engine failure by driving like this, sorry to say.


----------



## Alec r (Feb 6, 2021)

Should i buy a new turbo?


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Alec r said:


> Should i buy a new turbo?


Find where oil is leaking from and fix that. It might just be the oil hose to the turbo like you think. Don’t wait.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Alec r said:


> I got a low oil light on the dash after hitting a good sized pot hole. Sure enough I was pretty much empty I've leaked 10 liters of oil since! The leak looks like its from the hose coming from the turbo to the intercooler pancake hose. Should I just try and seal the leak or is it a blown turbo? As long as I keep the oil levels up daily then it drives with no issue other than leaking the oil that I put in that day.


Why would the turbo be blown


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Alec r said:


> As long as I keep the oil levels up daily then it drives with no issue other than leaking the oil that I put in that day.


I hope you're not a big fan of nature conservation... but you repaired the leak in the 2 months that passed since your posting.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

ChefroA6 said:


> I hope you're not a big fan of nature conservation... but you repaired the leak in the 2 months that passed since your posting.


I hope he's joking


----------

